# Graphene Supercapacitor Rivals NiMH in Storage Capacity



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Device can be charged in seconds and discharged over minutes thousands of times, making it idea for certain electric vehicle applications such as regenerative braking.

More...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Now we're getting somewhere. Curious when we'll have a supercap on the market good enough to replace my lead. I'm going to have to replace them in a couple of years I guess, maybe sooner. And hey, no BMS!


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Be careful with this one, it is starting to sound a little like EESTOR, or however it was spelled. Those of us who have been around here for a while will remember that name. I'm still waiting on that one.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm looking now for the voltage. If they can get the voltage rating up high enough to parallel them, that would be awesome! So far haven't found anything on that. 

Here's another article. It states that current super caps energy storage capacity is 3-4 wh/kw, lead is 30-40 wh/kw. This capacitor is already at 86wh/kw while their goal is to up that to Li levels, which I found to be anywhere from 120-150 wh/kg. 
http://www.examiner.com/green-trans...hrough-may-mean-electric-vehicle-breakthrough!


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

It'd be pretty awesome if they could manufacture them cheaply even at NiMH energy densities. 100ish mile range would be all that's necessary if you could quick charge them in minutes. Even if they were relatively expensive it wouldn't be so bad. After 10-15 years and the car's falling to pieces the pack would still hold a significant residual value.


If their claims are true and they can actually figure out how to mass produce them


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think these things are vapor ware. Early in my career (1981) capacitors were nowhere near even 1 Farad. I recall discussions in class of how large it would have to be with the technology of the day. 

Then in 1991 I went to school at Cincinnati Milacron for a machine my company had bought and they showed the class a 1F cap. Incredible and unbelievable at the same time. It was the size of a quarter and a half in ch thick. They used it for chip memory like the battery in your motherboard. Caps don't go bad after a year or two like a battery will so it eliminated problems for them.

So that was two decades ago and they've not improved very much until lately. Now they're already in the 1000's of Farads but the voltage is still in the 5V or so range for those on the market now.

I can't wait for this new technology to be mastered and mass produced. Lithium batteries I expect will be a thing of the past in a flash unless they improve significantly. 

You simply cannot charge a li battery or any battery for that matter in seconds. These things may be able to accept a complete charge in a fraction of the time to fill up your petrol tank.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

Until they are out and available they are vaporware.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Well that's the case with anything I guess but I don't see why people think this is BS. EESTOR has been all talk for the most part but these guys have an actual device.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> EESTOR has been all talk for the most part but these guys have an actual device.


EESTOR is ALL BS.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

ElectriCar said:


> Well that's the case with anything I guess but I don't see why people think this is BS. EESTOR has been all talk for the most part but these guys have an actual device.


The problem is even if they can make one in a lab it's no guarantee they can put them into commercial production; which is key to making them inexpensively.


----------

